# Wake to sleep!!!!



## ma1978 (May 30, 2009)

Well we are going to start our wake to sleep this evening can anyone give us some pointers as little one is waking anywhere between 4 and 5.30am.


----------



## ma1978 (May 30, 2009)

What time would you be going in to stir him. X


----------



## Poppets Mammy (Mar 7, 2011)

I'd wake/stir at 3am. Good luck x


----------



## ma1978 (May 30, 2009)

Think I'll need coffee all day tomorrow    X x


----------



## Poppets Mammy (Mar 7, 2011)

You are only waking LO slightly to break their sleep cycle arent you? Do t wake them enough to wake wake them, just enough so they turn over/sit up in a weird sleepy state then retreat. Just a quick 10min job. Think of the long term benefit for everyone. It's really hard training lO's to sleep but my god it's soooooo worth it   xx


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Good luck ma, let us know how it goes xx


----------



## ma1978 (May 30, 2009)

Well I set my phone to go off at 3am both hubby and me went into lo room and slightly woke little one popped his dummy back in and both went back to bed think little one woke about 7ish as never heard nothing but then was so tired think I would have slept through anything. So alarm will be set again tonight. How long do you do the wake to sleep thing some say 3 days some say 7. X x


----------



## Poppets Mammy (Mar 7, 2011)

Sounds good, I'd be tempted to do 4 nights and if it's gone well stop doing it and see what happens   xx


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Well done ma. Sounds good to me. Good luck for tonight


----------



## ma1978 (May 30, 2009)

Thank you guys fingers and toes crossed just wondered as little one is so tired by 10ish I normally put him down for his nap at 12.30  after his lunch which is at a 12 would you be bringing his nap forward or just leave where it is?  Trouble is he is so tired must be all these early morning waking X x


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

I would bring it forward as they can so easily go past it. Sleep breeds sleeps so I think you should encourage it wherever possible. Our man goes back by 10.00 for another 2 hours and then nothing till bedtime! Strange but it works for him x


----------



## Poppets Mammy (Mar 7, 2011)

Personally I'd leave your day time routine alone while you adjust your night time/mornings. Then when that's all as you want it see if you need to change daytime. But once LO sleeps well at night everything should just fall into a natural routine and you'll prob find what your doing during the day is just fine. But only change one thing at once   xx


----------



## ma1978 (May 30, 2009)

Thanks guys for all you advice x x


----------



## ma1978 (May 30, 2009)

Oh my word last night did not go well with wake to sleep lo woke at 10.30 half every half hour crying then at 3am went in to do wake to sleep and he woke up just after stirring him and did not go back to sleep till 6am so now I'm thinking need to set alarm  tonight for 2am what do you guys think. X x x


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

Good luck!  We tried this with both of ours and I have never had any success from it, although I know some people who have and hope you're one of them!  Both would wake and get back to sleep again, but still wake at the crack of dawn, just crankier.  Only thing that's ever really worked for either of them is to physically tired them out but I think your l/o is maybe a bit young for that!


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

I actually considered going to bed at the same time as little man 

I think I read in a sleep book that you need to try for more than a week maybe two but I gave up after a few days...couldn't take much more xxx


----------

